# Health Insurance Average Hours question... Help!



## pusher (Sep 23, 2020)

In order to be eligible for health insurance, I need to have my average hours at 30 and above correct?

Now, at what point is that average number taken to meet requirements? The end of the calendar year (Dec 31) or the plan year which starts April 1?

So, essentially, when do I need to get my average hours above 30? Dec 31 or April 1?

Thanks!


----------



## JAShands (Sep 23, 2020)

You need to have an average of 29.5 hours per week by the end of the year, so for this year it will be January 2. (The Saturday at the end of the last week of December.) you should find out in February if you qualify, you’ll have about 10-14 days to enroll in benefits and it will be scheduled by Region. Benefits will begin in April week 1.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 23, 2020)

You also need to have worked 1200 hours in that calendar year.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 23, 2020)

Great question. And if you average 30 hours and qualify but then go back down in April or May or June, do you lose the insurance or do you get it for the whole year? And benefits run April 1-March 30?


----------



## JAShands (Sep 24, 2020)

You’ll keep whatever benefits you qualified for the year before and enrolled in during the enrollment period regardless of your current average hours. They are the benefits you’ve earned over the course of the prior year. And yes, the benefits will start in April week 1 and run through the last week of March.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 24, 2020)

does this mean if i qualify for benefits i can also get thanksgiving and xmas paid?


----------



## DBZ (Sep 24, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> does this mean if i qualify for benefits i can also get thanksgiving and xmas paid?



You get holiday pay if you work on the holiday.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 25, 2020)

ahh so i only get paid if i work i don't get the defacto paid holiday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 25, 2020)

You will get a benefits package after 6 months & 1200 hours qualified from spot.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 25, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> does this mean if i qualify for benefits i can also get thanksgiving and xmas paid?


Remember Target has a "tiered benefits" system.
If over the prior year you worked an average of 20.0 to 29.5 hours, you are eligible for "partial" benefits. This includes vacation pay and dental benefits.

If over the prior year you worked an average of 29.5 hours or higher, you are eligible for regular store hourly TM benefits. This includes vacation pay, health benefits, dental benefits, holiday pay on Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I don't recall if vision care is offered.

If you are hired into higher level jobs like ETL or corporate jobs, your benefits package is better. You don't have to wait 1,000 hours for benefits. You get vacation pay, health benefits, dental, vision care, holiday pay for six holidays, dental benefits, and two floating "personal holidays" to celebrate things like your birthday, anniversary or just to have a fun day off.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 25, 2020)

Question for @jackandcat: is there a cap on TL pay?


----------



## JiJi (Sep 26, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> If over the prior year you worked an average of 20.0 to 29.5 hours, you are eligible for "partial" benefits. This includes vacation pay and dental benefits



Woah woah woah, this is news to me - I knew about most of this, but not that it's tiered
Where do I find out about said dental 👀


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

JiJi said:


> Woah woah woah, this is news to me - I knew about most of this, but not that it's tiered
> Where do I find out about said dental 👀


Targetpayandbenefits.com


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2020)

There is a cap on TL pay.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm on Target's dental plan since my prior year was in the 20-to-29.5 hours range.  As for health coverage, your prior-year average weekly hours needs to be over 29.5 hours.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Sep 27, 2020)

Is average hours calculated based on total year or does it reset during certain times? Ie, a team member averaged 20 hours Feb-September but bumped up to 32 Oct-Dec.


----------



## Ellymae39 (Dec 12, 2020)

What if you started in July? But the calender year ends in January? Would I still be able to qualify for health insurance? By April I will no longer have insurance from my other job, and I'm worried I'm going to be without health/vision/dental insurance


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2020)

Depending on your average hours.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 12, 2020)

If you qualify for the insurance, there are certain life altering situations that will allow you to sign up outside of the enrollment period.  Losing benefits elsewhere is one of them.  Go to the pay and benefits website, choose life changes  tab and then "other life changes" to access a drop down menu


----------



## Ellymae39 (Dec 12, 2020)

I've been averaging a solid 30 to 35 hours. Some weeks lower, some above 40. So it evens out to around 30. So thanks! Wait off my shoulders!


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 12, 2020)

For most of us, the upcoming pay cycle will be the last one included in the 2020 calculation for average hours worked.  Open enrollment starts in late January or early February, you have a few days to make benefit elections based on eligibility under Target's tiered benefits programs.  The actual benefits take effect on April 1 and run through March 31.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 12, 2020)

Ellymae39 said:


> I've been averaging a solid 30 to 35 hours. Some weeks lower, some above 40. So it evens out to around 30. So thanks! Wait off my shoulders!


They will use the average hours that is on your paystub to determine eligibility.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 12, 2020)

DBZ said:


> You get holiday pay if you work on the holiday.


Incorrect. If you qualify for benefits you get 1/5 your avg hours pay for thanksgiving and Christmas, whether you work or not. So 40 hr avg would get you 8 hours of extra regular wage pay for those 2 holidays.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 12, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Incorrect. If you qualify for benefits you get 1/5 your avg hours pay for thanksgiving and Christmas, whether you work or not. So 40 hr avg would get you 8 hours of extra regular wage pay for those 2 holidays.



I actually learned that this Thanksgiving. I was so psyched to get paid to feed my face LOL. I thought only TL and up got actual holiday pay.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2020)

^^ but when does this take effect? I had 32 average hours as of Thanksgiving and didn't get holiday pay. Does it kick in at the new year?


----------

